# Move to Italy. Where?



## far raider (Oct 4, 2004)

So I'm moving to Italy next year (when we can travel) and am looking for some input into where I should consider living with the following criteria. I think not all will be possible but where would be the best compromise?

SInce I'm posting here easy access to good mountain biking is pretty high on the list. 
It'd be nice if there was some good sport climbing too.
Ideally year-round riding and climbing (read little to no "winter")
So that means decent weather. 
Also, I'd like to be somewhere with good culture e.g. coffee, bars, restaurants, language schools, strong riding community/groups.
A university would be nice.

Advice?

Thanks for any help.
FR


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

Finale Ligure is where I’ve been looking at for a while. I haven’t been there yet but it seems to check a lot of boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## federic000 (Dec 17, 2020)

Good weather can be found almost anywhere, finale ligure is the mtb paradise for sure but weather is not as good as in the south. given your inputs, I believe tuscany can be a good choice, or places around rome if not Rome itself, Padova also very nice place for universities, near hills/mountains, life quality at the top. Bolzano if you like winter is also top, but very cold for large part of the year.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Riva del Garda or Trento ...its a no-brainer


----------



## geraldwkoonce (9 mo ago)

far raider said:


> So I'm moving to Italy next year (when we can travel) and am looking for some input into where I should consider living with the following criteria. I think not all will be possible but where would be the best compromise?
> 
> SInce I'm posting here easy access to good mountain biking is pretty high on the list.
> It'd be nice if there was some good sport climbing too.
> ...


Hello!
Judging by the date of your post, you are already in Italy. How was the move? I'm going to visit Italy early this summer. I have a question for you - Have you heard about the cycle tour in Italy "Venetian land"? It is said to be one of the most popular routes in Europe.
I will be grateful to you for any information, maybe you will advise me on another bike tour.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

For the last 10yrs or so, I've dreamt of living in Aosta/Courmayeur,


----------

